# The Devil Went Down To Georgia



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

*When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

Lookout here it comes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

Everybody down to the church! Bring chicken!:z


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

I wouldn't want to be in Georgia right now.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

Let the games begin......:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*



kheffelf said:


> I wouldn't want to be in Georgia right now.


Me, neither!

DOH!! :hn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

Oh crap! I can't find my pig!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

I feel sorry.....especially since I know who's getting the sheeot bombed outta them! Go get em skins!!!!

KASR


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: When The Lights Went Out In Georgia!*

get r done


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

The devil went down to Georgia. He was lookin' for a soul to steal. He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind, and he was willin' to make a deal, when he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot. And the devil jumped up on a hickory stump and said, 
"Boy, let me tell you what.

*HIT THE DECK DEVIL - HERE COMES A BOMB - KABOOM*

:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's Constantine when you need em!!!! Hit the deck!

KASR


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fire on the mountain...run, boys, run!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> The devil went down to Georgia. He was lookin' for a soul to steal. He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind, and he was willin' to make a deal, when he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot. And the devil jumped up on a hickory stump and said,
> "Boy, let me tell you what.


I guess you didn't know it
but I'm a fiddle player too
And if you care to take a dare I'll make a bet with you

Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy 
But give the devil his due 
I'll bet a fiddle of gold 
Against your soul 
'Cause I think I'm better than you

The boy said "My name's Hydrated 
And it might be a sin 
But I'll take your bet 
And you're gonna regret 
'Cause I'm the best there's ever been!"

Charlie Daniels and I see how you operate now! Sounds like a challenge brewing... just don't make me invoke the spirit of Dwayne Allman on you! C'mon down...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought I saw an orange ball streak across the sky last night!! Figured it was the military doing training excercises, but it was Skinsfan on a bombing run!!!!!!!!! I feel sorry for the poor soul who gets hit by this one...:r


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I thought I saw an orange ball streak across the sky last night!! Figured it was the military doing training excercises, but it was Skinsfan on a bombing run!!!!!!!!! I feel sorry for the poor soul who gets hit by this one...:r


Hmmm... should I be running instead of running my mouth? Sometimes my mouth writes checks that my ass can't cash... I sure hope this one is headed for Statesboro...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skins does have the White House backing him...didn't you know? 

KASR


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

There aren't any major targets down here. I think War-town has a bullseye on it this time.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> There aren't any major targets down here. I think War-town has a bullseye on it this time.


Dammit! I tried to call my pig in to safety...

Soooooeyyyyyyy!

But all that came running were two guys named Icehog and Leafhog!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Dammit! I tried to call my pig in to safety...
> 
> Soooooeyyyyyyy!
> 
> But all that came running were two guys named Icehog and Leafhog!


:r :r :r Took me a second, but then I pissed myself

Uh, for the record, I do not know this guy :tpd:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Dammit! I tried to call my pig in to safety...
> 
> Soooooeyyyyyyy!
> 
> But all that came running were two guys named Icehog and Leafhog!


I disavow knowing you, Bobby.....errr..I mean, Strange guy whom I have never met.....dangit!

(runs off flailing arms)

KASR


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Uh, for the record, I do not know this guy :tpd:


It's terrible when my friends won't even say "Hi" to me in public... :r

I turn around and they :z


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> I disavow knowing you, Bobby.....errr..I mean, Strange guy whom I have never met.....dangit!
> 
> (runs off flailing arms)
> 
> KASR


Too late! I've been to your house... I know where you live!!

Bwahahahaha

Everybody seems to be afraid to get any of this on 'em! Don't worry guys... it'll wash off...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Everybody seems to be afraid to get any of this on 'em! Don't worry guys... it'll wash off...


I've heard that before....and now I have 4 kids!! Buwahahaha!!!!

KASR


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> I've heard that before....and now I have 4 kids!! Buwahahaha!!!!
> 
> KASR


I just want to clarify here...

There is absolutely ZERO chance that KASR got me pregnant!

There now... carry on...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> I just want to clarify here...
> 
> KASR claims he never meant to get me pregnant!
> 
> There now... carry on...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> Fixed that for you.


:r :r :r

You are a sick sick person... My kind of humor!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Buwahaha! I love it!!!!

KASR


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Has the smoke cleared in Georgia yet?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe you overshot...or maybe it was a dud.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

burninator said:


> Maybe you overshot...or maybe it was a dud.


Dammit I hope not. I loaded that thing good.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome back Carter! Check th DC#.

KASR™


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Welcome back Carter! Check th DC#.
> 
> KASR™


Good to be back! Missed you guys.

I sent it priority mail, I dont have any type of number to track.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Shame on! Tracking costs like $0.25-0.50 more....I should start slinging poo at you!!!!

KASR™


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Shame on! Tracking costs like $0.25-0.50 more....I should start slinging poo at you!!!!
> 
> KASR™


I know I should be ashamed. I had too much trust in the postal system. Hopefully it arrives soon or possibly the grenade will be thrown back at me and I can put the pin back and and throw it back.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

By the way Aaron, today was my day off so I was out all morning shopping for a birthday present for my wife (found a coach wallet and a diamond ring) but when I came home the mailman left a little pink slip on my door. The folks at the local post office are in serious danger until I get over there and retrieve that bomb.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> By the way Aaron, today was my day off so I was out all morning shopping for a birthday present for my wife (found a coach wallet and a diamond ring) but when I came home the mailman left a little pink slip on my door. The folks at the local post office are in serious danger until I get over there and retrieve that bomb.


Your bomb prolyl got returned! LOL!

KASR™


----------

